# Hundreds of mysterious balls found beneath Mexican temple



## micropage7 (May 9, 2013)

Achaeologists have discovered hundreds of mysterious yellow balls beneath the Temple of the Feathered Serpent in Mexico.

The orbs were discovered in the north and south chambers of a tunnel, which was recently explored using a wireless robot named Tlaloc II-TC.

"They look like yellow spheres, but we do not know their meaning," said Jorge Zavala, an archaeologist at Mexico's National Anthropology and History Institute, to Discovery News. "It's an unprecedented discovery."

The balls measure from 3.8cm to 12.7cm in diameter and are made of clay. The yellow colour comes from a coating of jarosite, which is an oxidised form of pyrite (fool's gold). That means that when the temple was operational the balls would have looked like they were made from golden metal.

Although the early history of the Teotihuacan site is unclear, several of the rooms in the tunnel are thought to have been used by Teotihuacan royalty for rituals and burials. As such the balls might relate to these ceremonial procedures.

http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-05/1/temple-balls/viewgallery/303454

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2318151/mystery-glowing-orbs-discovered-temple-feathered-serpent-mexico.html


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 9, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> The balls measure from 3.8cm to 12.7cm in diameter and are made of clay. The yellow colour comes from a coating of jarosite, which is an oxidised form of pyrite (fool's gold). That means that when the temple was operational the balls would have looked like they were made from golden metal.


That explains everything right there.  It was meant to look lavish but really isn't.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 9, 2013)

sorry guys i had to


----------



## RCoon (May 9, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Xgs0vHqqpO4/T-PYG8kSGkI/AAAAAAAAEQo/JbbuqUyJVto/s1600/History+Channel.jpg
> 
> sorry guys i had to



I was expecting Indianna Jones shenanigens.


----------



## Exceededgoku (May 9, 2013)

Earths dragonballs were never meant to be discovered following the first 'incident' 66,038,000 years ago...


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 9, 2013)

seems to be just offering to the gods with "gold lookalike" instead of gold ... not so mysterious in some way.


----------



## AsRock (May 9, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That explains everything right there.  It was meant to look lavish but really isn't.



Or some one ripped them off big time haha.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 9, 2013)

They could tell by the weight of it that it wasn't gold.


----------



## repman244 (May 9, 2013)

I was expecting different kind of balls to be honest.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 9, 2013)

Mayans: Griefing the Spaniards before anyone else on the planet invented griefing.

The Mayans were awesome.  This is one more instance of them being way ahead of everyone else on the planet.  It's a shame that their empire was destroyed, and everything they were can only occasionally be glanced through the veil of history.


----------



## Bald Eagle (May 11, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> seems to be just offering to the gods with "gold lookalike" instead of gold ... not so mysterious in some way.



And you reckon the God`s would fall for it ? Not a chance, the God`s are no dickheads you know. They would wreak their wrath and destruction on those cheats responsible on a scale that even exceeds the impact upon us of sliced bread.

That is why the balls were dumped in a hole, out of sight on the instructions of the tribal elders and wise men. The dummy who proposed the idea was most likely selected as the next human sacrifice.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 11, 2013)

Its for when they awarded the golden balls awards imo


----------



## Bald Eagle (May 12, 2013)

tigger said:


> Its for when they awarded the golden balls awards imo



You mean the Teotihuacans even had a FIFA World Cup soccer final in those days where the best player got a Golden Ball Award and the Goalkeeper on the losing side was chosen as the next human sacrifice.? 

Sounds like all the spectators got a Golden Ball if there were hundreds of them or they sure were optimistic of having a hell of a lot of future World Cup Finals.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 12, 2013)

Golden Globe awards. existed before we knew!


----------



## TRWOV (May 12, 2013)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Mayans: Griefing the Spaniards before anyone else on the planet invented griefing.



The Temple of the Feathered Serpent is Aztec. And for some reason the original article has a picture of the Moon Pyramid instead.


----------

